# Twisted Messes and Ohm Boy Dang RDA



## CTRiaan (31/10/19)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## CashKat88 (31/10/19)

Dang thats pretty

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Halfdaft (31/10/19)

Keeeeeeeeeeeeeeen


----------



## CTRiaan (31/10/19)

Hopefully one of the local vendors will bring it in.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

